
Build your audience and grow your influence on WhatsApp - statfluence
https://statfluence.com/
======
statfluence
As a WhatsApp Status Influencer I need to save all my subscribers’ phone
numbers in order for them to begin seeing my WhatsApp Statuses. I found myself
manually saving thousands of WhatsApp phone numbers until my fingers became
numb everyday. This is why I have launched Statfluence. Now you can save
thousands of contacts in a few seconds.

I also added the ability to post new WhatsApp Status messages directly from
the web eliminating the need to use your phone.

I am working on developing tools to help businesses and influencers build an
audience and grow their influence on WhatsApp.

If you have any feedback, please let me know.

